

My First BillG Review. - Aloha
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/06/16.html

======
adoptadragon
Oh god all that talk about COM, automation and IDispatch takes me back... Oh
DCOM networking, the wonderful hours you'd spend trying to get the thing to
connect to other machines on customer deployments, with all those wonderful
registry configurations.. Anyone's who's ever done that stuff, man you can
never forget :) a great Joel on software article as usual.

